# All Petco's Black Friday Sale



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

On Black Friday only, all Petco's are having 50% Off Sale on ALL Freshwater Fish (Betas included) and Plants. We also have 50% off all animals in the reptile department.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

so that will be what date, the 27th? will there be any mermaids for sale?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

$1/gallon?


----------

